# Wellbiz(jason's) Journal. Updated Pics 5-10-04



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Here are a few pics of the DIY stand I made.....


----------



## don (Aug 12, 2003)

I really like your tank .. the light colored sand reminds me of my local lakes.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Impressive setup! Great job on the stand. Keep us posted as the tank grows in and matures!


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words :wink: ... 

The tank is a great joy. I will try to get a few more pics posted soon.... 

I would love some suggestions for upgrades, fish, or plant selection  
I am still pretty new to the whole aquascaping thing. However been keeping fish sense I could walk(@28years)...

Right now the tank has 6 lemon tetras(thinking maybe adding a big school of rumynose tetras for the schooling effect), sissor tails, two rubber lipped plecos, two otos, 4 corys, few ghost shrimp... I have 2 more corys and a pair of Kribs who are in QT for a few more days....

Jason


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

WTG Well biz!

Great tank! I like the sand....I am running sand, kitty litter, and peat in my 10 gallon....I picked up the 15 gallon and have (right now) 100% Schultz aquatic plant soil in it. I will most likely put sand in with that.

Mike


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Love the sandy look... as far as plants and fish go, I will leave that up to you.  

However if you ask me about structure, that tank is beggin for some stone. A nice light colored ledge through it to give some contrast to the plants. As the plants mature and grow over it , the tank would resemble a pool in a stream. :wink: 

Take care not to let the sand compact with time, I use a 1/4" dowel wittled down to a point to agitate my sand now and again... not aggressively, just enough to "fluff it" and also be sure to remember where the fert tabs or plant spikes have been added so as not to bring them to the surface.

Very nice look to the tank, when the plants mature and fill out it will be an awesome home for your fish  

*Buck* 8)


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Mike,Buck, 

Thanks guys.... That is actually a sand/flourite mix... Flourite on bottom covered with sand... This is the first time I have used sand, and so far so good. As you can see by the Pic's my cory's love it....

Buck, I agree, there needs to be some rock work. I just havent found the right stuff yet... Everything around hear(michigan) is river rock or field stone worn smooth by all the water and that pesky Ice age :shock: .. No good sharp angular stuff except in the U.P. and that is too far a drive  ... The LFS's only sell slate or saltwater setup rock... 

Thanks for the sand tip.... I will keep an eye on things and remember to do as you instructed  

Thanks, I will post some more pics tomorrow
Jason


----------



## Gwinna (Sep 16, 2003)

I got a lot of my rock from the local landscape supply store. They have an amazing variety, and around here it's usually $0.15 a pound, instead of petstores where it's $7 a pound! I'm not talking about the chain stores, it's the little independent stores that sell supplies for making a patio, or a retaining wall. Good luck :wink:


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Gwinna,

Thanks, I will be hitting a few places this weekend to see what I can find...


Here are a few more pics....


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

It has been a sad week for the tank.  I introduced my beloved kribs from QT. 

Everything was fine, the two were fighting somewhat establishing there territory, but nothing major. The wife and I went to dinner and a movie, when we got back, The bigger of the two was belly up on the surface of the water. To my suprise his corpse was not to beat up... I can only assume the stress of switching tanks and the territorial battle was more than he could handle.... 

The water tested fine, heck I even did a small change of 20% the day before. There have been no other losses and everyone in the tank is doing great. I even compared water values from the QT to the new one and they were almost a mirror image... 

Just one of those things that can be frustrating about the hobby on occasion... I will try to post some more pics by the weekend, my plants are going crazy.... :? 

Still havent found any suitable rock, most stores in my area and putting away the landscaping supplys for the winter... :x 

Jason


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

Jason....man I am sorry to hear that.....take care

Mike


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Mike,

Thanks for the kind words... 

It is never that pesky snail or your least favorite fish... Always the one you are proud of... Same goes for plants to... Never the hornwort, always the glosso....

But that is what makes this hobby interesting. I learn everyday... Now I have a huge choice of what fish to replace him with.... :shock: 

Jason


----------



## fishpoop (Feb 27, 2003)

yea it's always the best fish/plant that die!


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Wellbiz, good looking tank. Can you tell me if the stand is empty underneath, i.e. no center brace or dividers?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

aeternum23,

The stand has a center brace on the front and back and a shelf on the right side... I can take some pics if you want..... Figured I would build it a little stronger then needed so I dont have any problems with the 120gallons above it :shock: ... If you were building a stand for a 4ft tank like a 50gallon, you could probably get away without the bracing...


Jason


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, this'll be for a 100 gallon tank so I'll probably need the brace. What equipment did you use to build the stand?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

The frame of the stand is 2X4s the outside is Beadboard bought from home depot and it is trimmed out with 1X2s. Very easy to do...All you need is a couple of power tools and a weekend :wink: 

I will try to take a few pics of the stand tomorrow and post them for you...

Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Here are a few more recent pics. The Plants are growing like weeds.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

one more


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice! Good to see the plants thriving. Regarding the electrical tools, can you tell me exactly what you used? I'm a n00b when it comes to tools unfortunately.


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

aeternum: I'm currently working on a DIY stand. First of all build the frame out of 2x4's or similar. You will need a crosscut saw and a carpenters square. If you want to use electrical tools, a circular saw (instead of the hand saw) and some saw horses are needed. Even more ideal would be a power miter saw. You also need a drill and a screwdriver and some wood glue (optional). To put plywood panels on the outside you need a circular saw, or ideally a table saw (or panel saw). Sand the outside. Finish with stain and varnish.


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

Wellbiz! GREAT PHOTOS! What kind of sand are you using? It is very light in color...I like it alot...reminds me of my reef tanks! Great job!

Mike


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

digger said:


> aeternum: I'm currently working on a DIY stand. First of all build the frame out of 2x4's or similar. You will need a crosscut saw and a carpenters square. If you want to use electrical tools, a circular saw (instead of the hand saw) and some saw horses are needed. Even more ideal would be a power miter saw. You also need a drill and a screwdriver and some wood glue (optional). To put plywood panels on the outside you need a circular saw, or ideally a table saw (or panel saw). Sand the outside. Finish with stain and varnish.


Yikes. About how much did those saws, tables, etc cost you?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Mike,

The sand is just playsand from home depot, same stuff Buck recommended on his site.... I like the light color, and my tank stats arent effected by it.... It is pretty inert stuff. You can kind of see the flourite underneath..... Did you check our the lilly pads going to the surface??? Totally kool.... You can also see the pick of my krib in the one Pic.


aeternum23,

I used a power compound miter saw, power sander, pnuematic nailer, Power drill, circular saw..... Yes very expensive if you dont already have$$$$... Even on the cheap side you could spend close to $1000 for just the tools... If you havent woodworked before, I might start practicing on something smaller before you build something to support 1000lbs+ of fish aquarium in your house.... It is not rocket science, but does require some practice and basic skills :shock: 


Jason


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Yea, I figured as much. OK, so that pretty much rules out building my DIY stand. Anyone in So Cal wanna help a guy out?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

aeternum23,

Too bad you werent in my neck of the woods, I could have probably spared a few hours to help you out..... You could probably get a metal stand from the LFS for around $100.... 


Jason


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Jason, I appreciate the offer. I think I'm gonna go with a wood stand from my LFS. The price is about $200 for an unpainted pine stand with a lip, so I'll still have to paint it. I'm thinking about painting it a glossy black, almost like a laminate. Do you have any suggestions about how to go about that? Is it even possible to get a laminate shine? Thanks again.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

aeternum23,

That is pretty easy, you can go in one of two directions, just paint it with a latex or oil-based highgloss black paint(oil-based is probably better due to water resistance). Or you could use a black stain and then polyurethane over it for a high gloss(also very water resistent). The stain will show more of the woods grain and might appear more like the stands you see in catalogs.... I used a very dark brown stain, and a medium gloss poly... I was going for the old sea chest look....  

Jason
P.S. I cant spell, so forgive


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

No prob, you came through lough and clear . Hmmm, I think I'll go with the straight oil-based paint. The furniture I have in my living room wouldn't look right with a stand that showed the wood grain. Time to make a visit to Home Depot.

BTW, the 100 gallon I have is quite scratched up. It used to house four red-eared sliders, so you can imagine how badly they scratched the tank . Can you recommend any scratch removers for an acrylic tank?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

aeternum23,

Cant say, I have never had acrylic tanks before.... I remember seeing something at Dr. Fosters..... Check this out http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?siteid=6&pCatId=3883


Jason


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

I'll check that one out. Thanks Jason. BTW, when you paint, do you spray the paint on or just use a brush?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Your choice... Brush is easier...


Jason


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Brush it is then


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

aeternum23 said:


> Yikes. About how much did those saws, tables, etc cost you?


I have a cousin who is letting me borrow the power miter to make the frame. I believe they are arround $150-300. He has a tablesaw (about $300) that I'll be using to do the plywood finish. Very convenient and cheap.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Here are a few more pics of my fish... Dont mine the bubbles, just did a water change....


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

That Krib is gorgeous. Do you have much trouble with it digging?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

GCA,

Thanks.... Nope he never digs at all.... Suprising with the sand in the tank...


Jason


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Jason, nice oto's, I like how one's hanging on the other ones face 

BTW, I've decided to paint my old 100 gallon pine stand. It was never painted before and has gotten pretty wet before. I can tell you that the actual stand itself is pine, but it looks like the dividers are and top are made out of particle board.

I've had the stand for about 10 months now. Do you think it'd be ok to paint it? Like I said, it's gotten pretty wet before and you can see the water stains, but I don't see any bulging.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

aeternum23,

Those otos are great, always playing around..... The tank stand should be fine.....

Jason


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Jason again Jason.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

aeternum23,

No problem, just make sure you post some pics of that beauty when you get it going.



Jason.... 

I will keep the pics coming as the tank grows in and I get new fish...


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Jason, I just finished painting the stand last night and cleaned up the tank w/ Novus. That stuff works pretty darned well . When it comes time for me to set the tank up, will water be good enough to wash out the Novus stuff? Or do I need something else?

As for the stand, I'll get pics of it up ASAP. Unfortunately, as this was my first shot at painting anything, it doesn't look that great. I messed up in several places and the paint looks rather uneven.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Clean water should work fine..... Looking forward to those pics


Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Well spent thursday morning cleaning out the tank. I must have removed 10lbs of overgrowth :shock: ... Things are growing in nicely... 

I have also added in a school of 10 bloodfin tetras, included pics.... Still trying to find kuli loaches.... Seems to be out of season here in Michigan...

What does everyone think so far.....


Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Here are the tetras.


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice pics. Are the tetras moving around the tank? Or do they just hang out around the open areas?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

aeternum23 said:


> Nice pics. Are the tetras moving around the tank? Or do they just hang out around the open areas?


The lemon tetras, usually just hang out in small groups, but the bloodfins are constantly moving as a school... Pretty kool.... 


Jason


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

BTW, what kind of sand are you using and what is the percentage mixture you have w/ fluorite?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

aeternum23 said:


> BTW, what kind of sand are you using and what is the percentage mixture you have w/ fluorite?


The sand is from Home Depot.. Just regular play sand. There is 100lbs of sand and 45lbs of flourite....


Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

A few updated pics of the tank.... Things stating to grow in nicely...


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

A few more


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

Nice Pics Jason! Did you get the shipment yet? I got yours today! They are in the tank and waiting to GROW!

Mike


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Mike, 

I just called my wife and she said they showed up... I will tend to them when I get home and plant them first thing in the morning.... I will let youk know how they are....

The last pic I posted shows all three varieties I have, green, red and brown....


Jason


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

I have already planted mine! I will take some pics tomorrow if I get the chance...moved a bunch of stuff around I need a bigger tank!

Mike


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

:shock: you arent wasting any time.... Hope you like them... 


Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, things have been a little slow, fighting some cloudy water and some algea. After being up for a few months it is time for a replant. Time to get rid of the things that wont grow and actually try to do a balanced pleasing aquascape. I added a second xp3 for water movement and increased mechanical filtration, which has helped alot with the water quality and clarity. I hope to add some pics by the end of the holiday week end...


Jason 8) .


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

good job, keep up the good work.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, I did a major overhaul of the tank. Moved the wood a little and cut down the variety of plants. The tank is a little bare as things will need a month or so to grow in fully. Excuse the poor pic quality. Let me know what you think

Jason


----------



## aeternum23 (Sep 17, 2003)

Very nice, I'm still waiting for my hair algae / cyano phase to pass


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

aeternum23,

I had similar problems(hair algea,cloudy green water), and they have all cleared up since I removed the tons of waste and dead plant material that was hiding behind all the previous plants.

jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

The hair algea is back it is mad.... Here are a few new pics.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

sweet pics


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey wellbiz can you tell me what is the name of the fish in picture MVC-009?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

The blue one?
looks like Colisa Lalia (Dwarf gourami, just a clour variation of the one in my avatar).

I see he has blackskirts too, anyone had luck breeding these?, my females suddenly got eggs since about 2 weeks back... males still too small... thinking about trying them in the pond, believe it can handle low temps (by african standards) well.


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks nordic but thats not the one i mean.i mean this one.(i am not copycat)


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Lol, OK that looks like kribensis...


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks nordic!It is so nice..now wonder where can i get it since malaysia is really limited in tropical fish. :roll:


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I think kribensis are quite common actualy, we even have them in our shops here.... They just won't look as clourfull in the shop tank, unless of cours you are there in the mating season...., you might have overlooked them as malawis or something similar before...


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

They really look similar to rams...what's their differences?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Ace,

Kribs are from Africa(Rams the americas), most notable the area around Nigeria and Cameroon(sp). There care is similar to Rams as far as water conditions. They can be a little more, shall we say agressive than rams, buy mine play well with the other community fish.... That pics is really bad, I will try and get another of him........ Ok look below !


jason


----------



## ultrajamie (Nov 18, 2003)

i think you may have one f the krib sub species that are commonly availible. 

not too sure of the name... maybe pelviachromis tellenus, something like that. anyway, the one you have graws slithly larger and has plaer colours than the 'real' krib, pelviachromis pulcher.

http://images.sydneycichlid.com/kribfm.jpeg


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

Argggh i checked with my close friend that likes to keep tropical fish says there is no kribensis in malaysia..


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Very pretty fish, if a bit more suited to a single species tank.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

ultrajamie,ace,

Wow, quite possible he is one of the sub spiecies.... However when he was younger his colors were alot brighter and matched the previous pics almost perfectly.... I had actually two, but lost one about 5 months ago. As with most cichlids there colors change with their moods and he was not happy about me playing photographer... It also doesnt help that I have a light color substrate(sand) and this tends to wash him out. When he and the other were in a 29gallon with black gravel substrate his colors were also a lot more vibrant... I however think it is quite possible he is a sub speices.... Either way he is a great fish with lots of personallity and loves the big 120gallon tank he rules.... :shock: 

Nordic,
You could be right, but I think he does fine in such a big thank with all the other small dither community fish... If I wanted to breed, I would deffintly put together a speices tank. However I dont think it is much different than putting Anglefish or rams in a community tank.... However, I take your opinion seriously after reading your posts you seem to be a lot more advanced aquarist than I....  A species thank would really be a cool looking setup... 

Thanks again everyone for the interest and advice in my fish... Any request for pics of my other fish,tank vues, equip set up....


Jason


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

THe kribensis can do well in comunity tanks, I have only observed them being aggresive when they are actively breeding/raising fry...

I have a friend who keeps 1 gender ( i think males) in his community tank with no problems, allthough his other fish (tinfoil barbs) are quite a bit bigger than the kribs, he does have some american chiclids in too, and still claims no problems.

Ya ya , post lots of pics, thats why I come here...


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Nordic,

I will keep the pics comming... I have posted a pretty cool pic collection of my DIY C02 reactor in the DIY forum.... I will try to get a few more pics of the fish.. A little embarassed about tank photos with my whole algea problem....

My krib is the perfect gentleman in the tank and as long as the other fish stay out of his cave under some driftwood, he never shows any agression, even when feeding... I dont have a female just for that reason....

Jason


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

kribs are cool. i had a breeding pair before in a tank filled with guppies...they are good parents...


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Udated pics....


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

A few more


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I like it, but I think you need to make the red temple stand a bit denser, it will give a great effect.


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

wellbiz 

what is that pvc tube behind the tank?


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

i don't see any pvc just the rena's in and outputs


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Ace,


?????? What you are seeing in those pics are the inputs and outputs for my two rena XP-3 filters just like fishboy pointed out.... 

George,

Thanks for the input... Once I get the tank in balance and control my algea out break, I plan to find tune the aquascaping....


Jason


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

looking great jason. and thanks for the reactor pics as well. i hate to ask this, but i am wondering what the tank might look like with a darker background... just a thought


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Jart,

That answer is simple, Better....heehehe... My wife had one request, that I let her sponge paint the back of the tank... I wanted it all black, but that would have resulted in me having a 29gallon tank instead of this bad boy :shock: 

Good news is that it is latex paint and can be scrapped off with a razor blade...


Jason


----------



## hypsophrys (Nov 16, 2003)

I imagine it is not the labor involved that's keeping you from scraping it.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: You said it.


Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Here are a few new pics after my nasty battle with algea. The tank is pretty sparce, I have an order for some new plants on the way and once they get here, I will find tune the aquascape and post a few more pics

Jason


----------



## Pete (Nov 29, 2003)

You have a great looking tank Wellbiz, im very impressed  
Pete...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Looks good! Time to sit back and enjoy. I need to get my hands on some Alternathera, for sure.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Wasserpest said:


> Looks good! Time to sit back and enjoy. I need to get my hands on some Alternathera, for sure.


Thanks, I have a few stems coming tommorow to add to it, but other than that, time to enjoy...


Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Pic of my Rotala... Thanks Vinlo...


Jason


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Soon enough my friend, mine will look as good. Keep up the good work. 

You going to post some more full tank (or half tank since yers is 120 feet long) of the plants and whatnot? Gonna wait til they fill in a bit?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vinlo said:


> Soon enough my friend, mine will look as good. Keep up the good work.
> 
> You going to post some more full tank (or half tank since yers is 120 feet long) of the plants and whatnot? Gonna wait til they fill in a bit?


Vinlo,

Going to wait a week or two until things take root and start to grow in a little... So far so good....

Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Ok, the tank is growing in nicely so here are a few new pics... Not the best quality, sorry.


----------



## hypsophrys (Nov 16, 2003)

That background is growing on me. 

Looking good, Jason!

Ian


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Do you find the rotala to be slow growing? I have it under 3 wpg and it doesn't seem to be budging.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

time to turn up the co2 my friend. rotala is fast


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Urkevitz said:


> Do you find the rotala to be slow growing? I have it under 3 wpg and it doesn't seem to be budging.



Nope it grows like a weed for me...

Jason


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

how loud or silent are those xp3?? how are they workin for ya?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I just ordered a 260 watt coralife fixture. I bet that running 130 watts of the coralife will produce better results than 160 watts from the shoplights.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

tell us how you like the fixture when you get it urkevitz


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

hubbahubbahehe said:


> how loud or silent are those xp3?? how are they workin for ya?



The XP3's are great. They make a slight hum noise that is not very loud. If I am sitting in front of the tank I can here it, but walking to the other side of the room and its gone. They work great, easy to clean, and provide a perfect amount of water flow..

Jason


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

you know i just got a eheim 2217 classic....it is a biyatch to clean. omg....the thing spills like crazy plus there's no baskets ....the ecco is a lot better in terms of cleaning ease.... specifically, how do the xp3s stack up in terms of cleaning??


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

hubbahubbahehe said:


> you know i just got a eheim 2217 classic....it is a biyatch to clean. omg....the thing spills like crazy plus there's no baskets ....the ecco is a lot better in terms of cleaning ease.... specifically, how do the xp3s stack up in terms of cleaning??


XP3 is a cake walk to clean, baskets pop right out and you rinse the sponges and you are back in business in a few minutes.

Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Here are some great new pics showing all the growth... Tank is looking awsome..... 

:shock:


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Looking very nice! Your red temple looks nice and healthy.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

And a few more... 8)


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Dat is one big friggin' tank!!

Looks great.

Where in Michigan are you from?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Fat Guy said:


> Dat is one big friggin' tank!!
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> Where in Michigan are you from?


Yep, 120gallons..... Thanks for the nice words.... I am in livonia... 

Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

George Willms said:


> Looking very nice! Your red temple looks nice and healthy.


George, it has been doing really well... I am getting great growth out of it... The tank has to be trimmed on a weekly basis....


Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Ok last set today I promise....


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Jason, looking good man. You've been having some wicked growth on that beast. Time to start a new tank for the clippings! Hehe.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks great!

Post more pics! You deserve to do some bragging!!!!!  


Mike


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Momotaro said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Post more pics! You deserve to do some bragging!!!!!
> 
> ...


Any specific requests.... Not sure what everyone would like to see...

Jason


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Why do you spell pleco with an *, I used to know this, is it because its not really a pleco?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Urkevitz said:


> Why do you spell pleco with an *, I used to know this, is it because its not really a pleco?


hehehehe... I forgot I did that.... Old internet wifes tale that if you spelled it correctly that your pleco would die.... guess I am a little superstitious....

Jason


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco Pleco 

Heh.. that should shrink the population somewhat! I have WAY to many plec's at the moment.. I buy them when they're small and have an appetite for algae. I always intend to return them to the store.... but I get attached to them.... so now I have too many.. lol


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

:shock:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Don't mind me.. having a spinny kind of day.. I need some mental release..


----------



## nornicle (Dec 29, 2003)

GDominy.. if you say it.. it kills YOUR pl*co only

:shock: I hope you don't own any.....


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow! That tank has come a long way, Jason. Mike's right, you have every right to do a bit of braggin 8) . I've been huntin my LFS's for one of them red temples, but my quest has come up dry at every place. Any idea where I can get one of those beauties in the cyberworld? After looking at yours and Mike's - I JUST GOTTA GET ONE!! 

Ted


----------



## Tonyd (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks great Jason. Nice pictures also. I really like the grassy field in front.

Tony


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

unirdna said:


> Wow! That tank has come a long way, Jason. Mike's right, you have every right to do a bit of braggin 8) . I've been huntin my LFS's for one of them red temples, but my quest has come up dry at every place. Any idea where I can get one of those beauties in the cyberworld? After looking at yours and Mike's - I JUST GOTTA GET ONE!!
> 
> Ted


Ted,

Aquariumplant.com has them... If you got anything to trade. I can probably get you a few cuttings in a couple weeks...

Jason


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Very nice Jason  
Real nice growth on the diandra, I loved that stuff when I had it in my 30 gallon. One thing I noticed is that when I would get lax on the Fe dosing it would let me know by losing the reddish coloration in the plant tops. If you want the colors in your diandra and the sunset hygro to kick for you try upping the Fe a bit. 
The leaf patterns on the diandra rock too... great choice :wink:


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Buck said:


> Very nice Jason
> Real nice growth on the diandra, I loved that stuff when I had it in my 30 gallon. One thing I noticed is that when I would get lax on the Fe dosing it would let me know by losing the reddish coloration in the plant tops. If you want the colors in your diandra and the sunset hygro to kick for you try upping the Fe a bit.
> The leaf patterns on the diandra rock too... great choice :wink:



Thanks Buck.... It has been a lot of work, but I am really proud of it... I might try messing with the Fe to see how the sunset hygro and diandra react.... Thanks again

Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Couple of updated pics. Tank had a major hair cut this weekend.... 
:shock: 

Jason


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Jason, why the major prune job? Better question.. why didn't I get a pm about some clippings? Hehe.

Is that some riccia I see floating in one of the photos?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry vin.... Was a bunch of chain sword and the bottoms of some stem plants, nothing good.....

Yea the riccia i got from cruizer... Growing like a weed. I tied some to the driftwood which is working out pretty good...

Jason


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

I may have to call on you sometime soon for some. Mine has fallen victim to the angels like so many other plants. Ravenous beasts.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vinlo said:


> I may have to call on you sometime soon for some. Mine has fallen victim to the angels like so many other plants. Ravenous beasts.


Hey, not a problem... Just say the word and you can have as much as you want...


Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Look for more pics in about a week.... I think the chain sword is going away and to be replaced with glosso....

Jason


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

New pics? It's been way more than a week!


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

OK, I will post some in the morning... Cant wait for those plants George.....



Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Ok some new pics. The tank is still growing in with the new aquascape.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

and a few more 8)

New tank stats.

Ph6.8
Kh 5
Nitrates 15ppm
Phosphates 1.5ppm
Dosing iron and trace everyother day.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

It's not polite to show off Jason. roud: Nice job.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Jay looking really good. The right side looks great. Should be easy to keep the stargrass that low :lol: . Gosso is really taking off eh? 

How do you find it running the high levels of NO3 and PO4? Notice any difference?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vinlo said:


> Jay looking really good. The right side looks great. Should be easy to keep the stargrass that low :lol: . Gosso is really taking off eh?
> 
> How do you find it running the high levels of NO3 and PO4? Notice any difference?


After that chat a few weeks back with Mike and those folks from AB I decided to give it a try... All I can say is the tank speaks for itself. There still is a lot of growth to go(it got a pretty severe hair cut). But I have noticed the reds seem so much deaper and the growth seems more substantial.... I have some e.stellata coming later in the week and just finished adding some anubis to the driftwood. I may have to steal a few clippings of java fern from you guys at the next meeting.... Also added the algae balls, they are cool.... The mexican oak leaf is starting to grow nicely too...

Jason


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

It's like christmas in april over there!

No problem on the java fern.. I have a bunch!

I think I may try same fert regime on my 30g. Maybe actually get some reds out of my plants!

Oh yeah.. I think I like the new placement of the driftwood!


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vinlo said:


> It's like christmas in april over there!
> 
> No problem on the java fern.. I have a bunch!
> 
> ...


Yea the driftwood looks better offset just a few inches in the middle. The tank is so dang long that it provides a nice focal point.... Let me know how the dosing works out for you.... I think the new 9325K lights didnt hurt either :lol: 

Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vin here is a few more pics. One of the anubis....

I need an idea for something behind the driftwood???????


----------



## Tonyd (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking really nice, the stargrass looks great at that height. Looks like your Glosso is starting right off with low growth, how did you plant it? Did you break it up into individual pieces or plant the whole stem. Are you dosing your NO3 and PO4 once a week to those levels?

Tony


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

wellbiz said:


> I have some e.stellata coming later in the week
> 
> I need an idea for something behind the driftwood???????


Your idea should arrive on Thursday.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Tonyd said:


> Looking really nice, the stargrass looks great at that height. Looks like your Glosso is starting right off with low growth, how did you plant it? Did you break it up into individual pieces or plant the whole stem. Are you dosing your NO3 and PO4 once a week to those levels?
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony... I planted pretty much the whole stem of glosso, burying it right to the leaves(yes I was lazy.after about 15minutes of cutting the stems like everyone says I gave up and did it my way)... I have a few they tryied to grow up, but I just pushed them back into the sand :twisted: 

Yes, I dose to the No3 and Po4 levels after a water change and then not again during the week.... My Po4 levels say fairly constant... I feed alot. The No3 will drop down by about 7ppm durings a weeks time... I may start adding a mid week redose of No3..... I have been adding 10ml of flourish 3 times a week and 5ml of iron 3 times a week...


jay


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

George Willms said:


> wellbiz said:
> 
> 
> > I have some e.stellata coming later in the week
> ...


Thanks again George....


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Jay, are you off the plantex?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vinlo said:


> Jay, are you off the plantex?


Yep, used the last up about a week ago... I have more I can mix up, but thought I would stick to flourish to see if I see a difference in growth/color


Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Tank is slowwwwwwlllllyyyyyyyy growing back in after a major prune.... I have vin dropping off some more java fern for the drift wood this weekend. So I hope to be posting some pics by monday......



Jason 8)


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't know how I've missed this tank! I try to pick through every journal. I'll just check the 'notify me' box, and now I'm all set .

Black tetras. Very cool. Don't see them in many tanks 'round here.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Ok, A few new pics... Still needs to grow in a lot....


Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

A few more!!!!! :lol:


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Last but not least :wink:


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey, it's looking good!

You know what you need? More stellata! (shameless plug for my swap n shop thread, which I can't believe nobody is interested in!)


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Looks good Jason. This is one happy Yoyo loach :mrgreen:

Some thoughts...

Get a better camera...
Hide the XP3 bars by extending them down to the rear bottom...
Where did your red plants go?  
Some plants should be allowed to grow taller?
Any way to secretly darken that background? How about a Java Moss Wall?
I become envious looking at your glosso...


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

It's funny how different that tank looks in real life. It looks good in the photos but looks even better when your standing in front of it.

Soon as it grows in it will look wicked good I think. That wood with the ferns is going to be great!


----------



## Verminaard (Dec 4, 2003)

Nice job Jason! I like your choice of plants. Nice to see that your glosso is coming in nicely, What is your background made of??


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

George Willms said:


> Hey, it's looking good!
> 
> You know what you need? More stellata! (shameless plug for my swap n shop thread, which I can't believe nobody is interested in!)


Sorry George I am tapped out of funds for a few weeks...

jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Wasserpest said:


> Looks good Jason. This is one happy Yoyo loach :mrgreen:
> 
> Some thoughts...
> 
> ...


Wasser,

You aint kidding about the camera....

Red plants are still in there... I just thinned out the red temple, leaves kept getting algae.... :x 

I got one of Amanos books and showed my wife..... A black background is in the tanks future... Luckly it is far enough away from the wall that I think I can scrape and paint without effecting the tank...

The glosso is growing like a weed... Really seems to be doing good in my tank.... If I can just keep the stargrass from growing horizontially and blocking the glossos light I will be ok...

Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Verminaard said:


> Nice job Jason! I like your choice of plants. Nice to see that your glosso is coming in nicely, What is your background made of??


Verm, just sponge painted... Soon to be scrapped and painted all black...

Jason


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Post some new pics with the black background.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Urkevitz said:


> Post some new pics with the black background.


No prob, but it will probably be a few weeks till I get it done...

Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Ok, I scraped the paint off the back of the tank today. Plan on painting solid black this weekend. Should have some new pics in a few days...


Jason


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I can't wait to see the black background, your plants are going to really pop.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

How'd you reach the middle of the tank? Doesn't seem like your arms would be long enough. No offence.. I didn't think mine would be.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vinlo said:


> How'd you reach the middle of the tank? Doesn't seem like your arms would be long enough. No offence.. I didn't think mine would be.


I took the top off and leaned over the tank.... I only had an 18inch section I could not reach from the sides. Plus It was painted with latex paint... I used a sponge dipped in warm water and wiped it all over the paint... I removed all the paint with a 3inch scrapper in 10 minutes....


Jason


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Should be fun to repaint. Try not to get any black on the wall! :lol:


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Ok,

I got the first coat of black paint on the back of the tank... What do you think?????

I also made a trip to the LFS today and found the perfect driftwood piece,
I have it soaking in a tube of water.... 


Jason


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

Neat. I looks much better than the marbled way it was before. How much distance is there between the tank and the wall? I once painted some guy's tank back, and it was only 3 inches from the wall, so I had to use a curtain rail, and fix a roller on to it, and then pull it with a string, back and forth, coat over coat, like some sort of printer.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Looks much better Jay. The big question is.. How do YOU like it?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vinlo said:


> Looks much better Jay. The big question is.. How do YOU like it?


I really like it... You have to see it in person to really appreciate the change... Now for the driftwood :twisted: 

Jason


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

It looks 100% better the old background was way too distracting.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Urkevitz said:


> It looks 100% better the old background was way too distracting.


I agree, thank you... Wait till you see the driftwood. I will post a pic tomorrow.

Jason


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Awww man... what a difference!! What did your better half say about that? Awesome tank, now those pipes...


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Wasserpest said:


> Awww man... what a difference!! What did your better half say about that? Awesome tank, now...


Wasser, She suggested it.... I got the Nature Aquarium World by Amano and she was looking at it and loved the black background. The rest is history....


Jason


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Your going to paint the driftwood black? :shock: Heheh. :lol:


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vinlo said:


> Your going to paint the driftwood black? :shock: Heheh. :lol:


Dang punctuation...


----------



## Tonyd (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks good. I'm really impressed that you did all that while it was still set up. I had a hard enough time painting mine when it was empty.

Tony


----------



## geodiscus (Feb 7, 2004)

Very Nice...  I like how the stargrass is sitting in front of the glosso!


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

All right here are a few pics of the driftwood... Hope to put it in the tank this weekend...

Jason


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Great find Jason! I really like that man! It's gonna look wicked good in the tank.. all covered with moss and ferns!


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vinlo said:


> Great find Jason! I really like that man! It's gonna look wicked good in the tank.. all covered with moss and ferns!


The hard question is which way to place it.... :roll:


----------



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Jason-
That's EXACTLY the shape of driftwood I've been looking for- that will look amazing. I vote for placement as in the second pic. Please post some more pics when it's in place!
P.S.- I just noticed that you have some Golden Wonder killis in your tank. What else have you got in there, and do they all get along? I've got a pair, but the female has become very predatory towards fish 1" or smaller, so I had to take out my juvenile cory and platies.


----------



## chrisl (May 6, 2004)

Those are some great finds indeed! cant wait to see it come together


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

wonder woman said:


> Jason-
> P.S.- I just noticed that you have some Golden Wonder killis in your tank. What else have you got in there, and do they all get along? I've got a pair, but the female has become very predatory towards fish 1" or smaller, so I had to take out my juvenile cory and platies.


I am starting to have the same issue.... I think it is trade in time....  

Tank has one krib, one ballon molly, 3 SAE, 4 ottos, 2 rubberlip plecos, 4 lemon tetra, 10-12 bloodfin tetra, 4 sissor tails,6 blackskirt tetra, 3 yoyo loaches and 5 kulhi loaches....Lots of MTS


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, I will be doing a replant on saturday to install the great piece of driftwood I got... Hope to have more pics by monday(if I can figure out how to post them:help: )


jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Ok, here are a few pics.....


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Couple more....:wink:


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

It's looking good Jay, thin.. but good.. hehe. As always.. give it two weeks and you'll be knee deep in plants and thinking "Where did all these plants come from?"

The only thing that bothers me slight is I think the wood may be slightly too far to left. Matter of personal opionion though.

Is that a new sword near the middle of the tank? 

Oh yes.. and I hope you don't mind.. I was incredibly bored and decided to stitch some of your photos together. Really reads a lot better as one photo I think.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vin, good point on the wood, however the wood extends almost all the way to the other side of the tank, you just cant see it do to the plants and angle of pics.... I was going for a U shaped design...I guess I have been reading to many of amanos books:icon_redf 

Thanks for doing the pic.... If I just had a better camera.... 

Jason


----------



## chrisl (May 6, 2004)

Looks great wellbiz! it'll be interesting to see if ya can get the left side and wood to fill in for the left bowl.

what's this plant btw? http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=135

Chris


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

looks like myrio matogrossense.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

That is Myriophyllum mattagrossense "Green" , Chris. 


Mike


----------



## chrisl (May 6, 2004)

That's a real cool looking plant! kinda reminds me of Christmas hehe

what's the trick to keep from overexposing the plants highlights when taking pics on tripod w/out flash while lights on?


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Very impressive, I like the contrast in leaf morphology.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

chrisl said:


> Looks great wellbiz! it'll be interesting to see if ya can get the left side and wood to fill in for the left bowl.
> 
> what's this plant btw? http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=135
> 
> Chris


Yep it is Myriophyllum mattagrossense "Green".... Awsome plant.... Grows into a nice bush...

jason


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

hey wellbiz, i'm having trouble with my e.tenellus carpet and i understand you have it growing out of your ears. can you tell me what are the keys to success with this plant??? water chemistry, any demands, etc.? Thank you.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

wellbiz said:


> Yep it is Myriophyllum mattagrossense "Green".... Awsome plant.... Grows into a nice bush...
> jason


 :icon_lol:
Still trying to sell that stuff huh Jason? :wink:


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

hubbahubbahehe said:


> hey wellbiz, i'm having trouble with my e.tenellus carpet and i understand you have it growing out of your ears. can you tell me what are the keys to success with this plant??? water chemistry, any demands, etc.? Thank you.


Hub, If i knew the serect I would tell you.... The stuff just grew like a weed. It took about 3 weeks of doing nothing and then just exploded.... I have high light high C02 and high ferts. I also put some flourish tabs under the main plants... I got so sick of trimming it that I got rid of it and put in glosso which now grows even faster:icon_conf 

jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

SCMurphy said:


> :icon_lol:
> Still trying to sell that stuff huh Jason? :wink:


Sean,

Yep, once you finally get it, it grows so fast you either throw it away or try to sell it... hehehehhe:wink: 

Jason


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

A few updated pics. Everything is growing in nice....roud:


----------



## Jesse (May 12, 2004)

Very cool.roud: This is my favorite journal and my inspiration once I go high tech on my 70 gal...

Jesse


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Jesse said:


> Very cool.roud: This is my favorite journal and my inspiration once I go high tech on my 70 gal...
> 
> Jesse


Wow Jesse, thanks for such nice words....roud:


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Looking good Jason. How is the Samolus working out for you? 

Tank is filling in nicely.. all you have to do is try not to change anything for 2 weeks. :icon_eek:


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vinlo said:


> Looking good Jason. How is the Samolus working out for you?
> 
> Tank is filling in nicely.. all you have to do is try not to change anything for 2 weeks. :icon_eek:


Gav,

hahahahha..... For two weeks, thats a long time... 

Actually the Samolus is starting to grow the one has little buds on it that look like it would flower:icon_conf . The swords are growing nicely and I got the hairgrass planted....

Jason


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

From the little tropica tag that came with mine it looks like it flowers.. but that is just an illustration. I hope if flowers for ya!

That giant hairgrass is sweet.. you planted the dwarf in front of it right?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Vinlo said:


> From the little tropica tag that came with mine it looks like it flowers.. but that is just an illustration. I hope if flowers for ya!
> 
> That giant hairgrass is sweet.. you planted the dwarf in front of it right?


Yep the dwarf is spread out along the front of the tank in little clumps.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I gave up on my giant hairgrass experiment when it started sticking out of my 24 inch deep tank.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

A few updated pics.... roud:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Lookin sweet Jason... I love the section with the spray of Vals in there ! The Samolus looks very healthy in that shot and the Rose Sword (I think it is? ) gives that side a nice effect. I had to remove mine because it got out of control and I miss it. It got much larger then planned, what a bummer.

It looks like ya been busy and changed it up a bit in there again...dang hard to stay out of the tanks aint it ? 

Algae free , healthy plants and lookin good bro... roud:


----------



## Blade (Jul 27, 2004)

Very Nice roud:


----------

